# اقرأ تأملات فى صور



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لنتأمل قليلا في هذه المجموعة الصور والمعاني القيمة والروحية التي تحملها والصلوات الرائعة الموجودة فيها






















































































































منقول للامانة​


----------



## M a r i a m (28 سبتمبر 2009)

روعة بجد ياماما 
ميرسي ليكي
تستحقي احلى تقييم


----------



## vetaa (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*حلوين خالص*
*وكلمات حلوة قوى*

*ميرسى يا قمر*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين جداااااااااااااااا يا اجمل كاندى
تسلم ايدك بجد ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 سبتمبر 2009)

>


 
جمال جدا يا كاندى
ميرررررسى على التأملات والصور
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

واااااااو كتير حلووووووووين
ربنا يباركك حبيبتي


----------



## سور (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*تحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفة*
*صور جميلة جدا وتاملات فعلا رائعة*
*شكر ليك كاندى*
*وكمان احلى تقييم*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع يا كاندي

شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة

ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> روعة بجد ياماما
> ميرسي ليكي
> تستحقي احلى تقييم



شكرااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

وشكراا على التقييم 

ربنا يرعاكى 
​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *حلوين خالص*
> *وكلمات حلوة قوى*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*



شكراااااااااااااااااا يا فيتا يا قمر 

ربنا يخليكى 
​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حلوين جداااااااااااااااا يا اجمل كاندى
> تسلم ايدك بجد ​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جمال جدا يا كاندى
> ميرررررسى على التأملات والصور
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> واااااااو كتير حلووووووووين
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتي



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك يا ارووجتى
​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

سور قال:


> *تحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــفة*
> *صور جميلة جدا وتاملات فعلا رائعة*
> *شكر ليك كاندى*
> *وكمان احلى تقييم*​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

وشكرااااااااااااا على التقييم 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (7 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااااا على الصور الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يباركك


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*رووووووووووووعة جدا جدا 
مرسي على الصور يا كاندي 
سلام المسيح يكون معاكي ​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*صور

وتأملات

مميــــــــزه

مشكوره أختنا الغاليه

أم النور معاكم والأسره

*​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *رووووووووووووعة جدا جدا
> مرسي على الصور يا كاندي
> سلام المسيح يكون معاكي ​*



شكرااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *صور
> 
> وتأملات
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## rana1981 (25 يناير 2010)

*صورو ايات حلوة كتير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (29 يناير 2010)

*تأملات وصور روعه
ثانكس كاندى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا كاندى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> *صورو ايات حلوة كتير​*



شكراااااااااااااااااااا ليك ياقمر
​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *تأملات وصور روعه
> ثانكس كاندى​*



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا كوكى يا قمر
​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> صور جميلة جدااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا كاندى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى لزوقك يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## amanypotter (8 أبريل 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## happy angel (9 أبريل 2010)




----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2010)

amanypotter قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


>



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا هابى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسي مامتي*
*بس للاسف الصور مش ظاهرة*​


----------

